# Should I add crown moulding to cabinets?



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

crown always looks nice and adds richness to the look....but for kitchens like yours I like spindle rail.....my wife is interior decorator..she helps me with my projects....


----------



## NickWa (Nov 17, 2011)

I see, never really seen that before (that I remember).


----------



## Westy (Nov 20, 2011)

*Fwiw...*

.....I think crown mldgs. are very formal, they work best in living rooms or dining rooms..or kitchens that are really big. Otherwise, they look out of place and fussy.

I like the gen'l approach you're taking with the lights, etc, it's streamlined, and crown's will work against that overall look.


----------



## teepee105 (Nov 20, 2011)

*to crown to not to crown*

I had this same problem, and I too, am doing my kitchen at this very moment! I have crown moulding, but also a transition piece between the cabinet and the moulding to allow room for flourescent uplighting on the tops of the cabinets. I hated it! What I did was look on the internet for ideas for a transition piece. I then went and purchase unfinished piece 8 feet long and taped it up onto the cabinet to see if i would like it. I am doing the rustoleum cabinet transformations, and found that it is as cheap as painting mine, without all the sanding and work. You may want to consider that instead of painting and save some time and headache. My suggestion is this. Go to your home improvement warehouse and purchase whatever it is you're considering. You can return un-used merchandise. Tack it up there with duct tape or whatever so you can get a true idea of what it will look like. An 8 foot section should give you enough idea to know what you want. Good luck and happy decorating!!!


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

If you do, consider crown molding at the bottom of the cabinet as well. Great for hiding rope shadow lighting top and bottom.


----------

